# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  зимою

## Kirschtorte

Я читаю Приключения барона Мюнхаузена (я новичок). "Дело было зимою." что является  *зимою* по-английски?  
-спасибо

----------


## Leof

WINTER 
It happened in Winter

----------


## Оля

"Зимою" - это то же самое, что "зимой". 
Со мною = со мной
Идти своей дор*о*гою = идти своей дор*о*гой 
и т.д. 
То же самое с прилагательными (с*и*ней = с*и*нею).

----------


## Kirschtorte

That makes sense, gracias.  
--Большое спасибо, Оля + Vadim84--

----------


## TATY

-ою is the archaic, now poetic feminine instrumental ending.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Зимою is archaic Зимой (in winter).
And poetic as well.

----------


## Leof

> Зимою is archaic Зимой (in winter).
> And poetic as well.

 Здесь все игнорируют сказанное выше? 
Хорошо!
Моя очередь! 
This means the same with зимой.
ою is an old form of the ending ой.
It sounds very poetic!
Compare with весной - весною. 
I hope it was more than helpful!  ::    
Ah, yes, one more thing - it sounds very poetic and thus is used in poetry...quite often...yes!
(Вот, я даже добавил новую важную подробность в пояснение!)  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Здесь все игнорируют сказанное выше?

 Здесь все не понимают, что когда один писал пост, он не обновлял страницу ветки и не видел, что кто-то в этот момент уже успел отправить пост, отвечающий топикстартеру?  ::

----------


## Vadim84

> That makes sense, gracias.  
> --спасибо очень, Оля--

 We don't say so. We say like this:
Большое спасибо, Оля

----------


## Leof

> Здесь все не понимают, что когда один писал пост, он не обновлял страницу ветки и не видел, что кто-то в этот момент уже успел отправить пост, отвечающий топикстартеру?

 Ладно!  :: 
Всякое бывает!

----------


## adoc

Зимою is poetic for Зимой.   
No, I am no a poet, thank you for asking. I hate poetry.

----------


## Ramil

Oooooookaaaaaaaaay.  
Зимою - это архаично-поэтическая форма слова Зимой

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

You guys are all wrong. 
зимою is an archaic instrumental case for femenine nouns. 
compare: со мною - со мной 
It makes it more poetic

----------


## TATY

> You guys are all wrong. 
> зимою is an archaic instrumental case for femenine nouns. 
> compare: со мною - со мной 
> It makes it more poetic

 That's what everyone has been saying. 
IN UKRAINIAN it is the standard instrumental ending: 
Я говорю українською мовою.

----------


## Бармалей

Зимойу - ета аркаично-паетичискайа фойййрма сйлйова зе-мои?

----------


## Lampada

> Зимойу - ета аркаично-паетичискайа фойййрма сйлйова зе-мои?

   ::  "...на грубость нарываисси?"   ::

----------


## basurero

Он курит грибы.

----------


## Rtyom

> Зимойу - ета аркаично-паетичискайа фойййрма сйлйова зе-мои?

 А-а-а!.. Саучазьнег! Превед!..

----------


## Leof

Тёма! Чё такое _зимою_?? 
На вопрос-то человеку уже ответить надо бы!

----------


## Rtyom

До вас долго доходит!   ::   
ЗИМОЮ = During the winter 
To be more precise, in Old English it is "an winter", if my memory serves me. Prepositional bonds, you know. And it also must be some inflexion, but I don't really remember this one.

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  You guys are all wrong. 
> зимою is an archaic instrumental case for femenine nouns. 
> compare: со мною - со мной 
> It makes it more poetic   That's what everyone has been saying. 
> IN UKRAINIAN it is the standard instrumental ending: 
> Я говорю українською мовою.

 TATY, how can you be serious in such circumstances? Don't you see nobody including kalinka is listening to each other here? Everyone is jabbering. Somebody is drunk, somebody is insane, Бармалей курит грибы etc.  ::

----------


## BabaYaga

> TATY, how can you be serious in such circumstances? Don't you see nobody including kalinka is listening to each other here? Everyone is jabbering. Somebody is drunk, somebody is insane, Бармалей курит грибы etc.

 Don't worry, Vadik, TATY only listens to himself anyway!   ::    :P

----------


## Rtyom

It's an interesting obseravation.

----------


## BabaYaga

I'm extremely good at obseravating.  
 :P

----------


## basurero

I'm good at SERVING people.

----------


## Rtyom

Serve me a table.

----------


## Vadim84

> Don't worry, Vadik, TATY only listens to himself anyway!

 Wow, you even know the diminutive of my name  ::    

> Serve me a table.

 Do you know what SERVING means in basurero's language?  ::  If not, check the Watching Sin City thread  ::

----------


## adoc

I am much better at obseravatating.  And when it comes to obseraravatating, my neighbor is the best

----------


## Leof

Yes!! Indeed! 
And зимою means зимой.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY        Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  You guys are all wrong. 
> зимою is an archaic instrumental case for femenine nouns. 
> compare: со мною - со мной 
> It makes it more poetic   That's what everyone has been saying. 
> IN UKRAINIAN it is the standard instrumental ending: 
> Я говорю українською мовою.   TATY, how can you be serious in such circumstances? Don't you see nobody including kalinka is listening to each other here? Everyone is jabbering. Somebody is drunk, somebody is insane, Бармалей курит грибы etc.

 I was drunk when I wrote that.

----------


## Rtyom

O RLY?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Guys, just answer the OP's question! 
зимою is the instrumental case of зимой in its archaic-poetical form! Jesus, why doesn't anyone actually HELP the guy?

----------


## Leof

Well said KV! 
by the way зимой=зимою here 
And why didn't *Kirschtorte* thank me? Wasn't my answer helpful enough?  ::  
Next time I shall think twice before helping  *Kirschtorte*!  ::

----------


## TATY

зимою = зимой = during the summer, in (the) summer   ::

----------


## Ramil

No. It's during the Spring. Spring is my favourite.

----------


## basurero

I have a spring with a spring constant of 634.2Nm-1. I love him.

----------


## Ramil

> I have a spring with a spring constant of 634.2Nm-1. I love him.

 Is that a MALE spring? How do you call him?

----------


## basurero

I call him "Potent". He's damn smooth.

----------


## Ramil

Quite a good name for a man  ::

----------


## basurero

Is it a good name for a Spring too?

----------


## Ramil

For a male spring yes.

----------


## Бармалей

> For a male spring yes.

 What about a FEMALE spring, though, you sexist bastards? Or do females not deserve spring? Are you saying they are more like the winter? Cold and bitter and long-winded?  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  For a male spring yes.   What about a FEMALE spring, though, you sexist bastards? Or do females not deserve spring? Are you saying they are more like the winter? Cold and bitter and long-winded?

 You woudn't call a female spring "Potent", wouldn't you?

----------


## Kirschtorte

::  Thank you so much *Leof*, and everybody else for there wonderful contributions to this thread.  I think I understand now, but feel free to keep discussing the origins and many meanings of зимою. 
--oh yeah, my original "gracias" was intended for you Leof, then I saw what Оля posted, so I edited my post and thanked her, then I edited it again to thank Vadim84 for correcting my mistake--

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Thank you so much *Leof*, and everybody else for there wonderful contributions to this thread.  I think I understand now, but feel free to keep discussing the origins and many meanings of зимою. 
> --oh yeah, my original "gracias" was intended for you Leof, then I saw what Оля posted, so I edited my post and thanked him, then I edited it again to thank Vadim84 for correcting my mistake--

 Оля is a young, pretty girl! Don't call her a 'he'!!!

----------


## Kirschtorte

My bad. fixed*

----------


## Rtyom

And to wind this beautiful discussion up I feel like finally cutting this Gordian knot by saying that зимою was, is, and will be in any time of the year a winter!

----------


## Leof

> Thank you so much *Leof*, and everybody else for there wonderful contributions to this thread.  I think I understand now, but feel free to keep discussing the origins and many meanings of зимою. 
> --oh yeah, my original "gracias" was intended for you Leof, then I saw what Оля posted, so I edited my post and thanked her, then I edited it again to thank Vadim84 for correcting my mistake--

   ::  
well, that's ok then! I am always glad to help! You are welcome! 
and...Оля is she!       and I shall ask my parents about зимою as still nobody can answer for sure what this means...
Well, anyway you are welcome to ask!

----------


## basurero

> and I shall ask my parents about зимою as still nobody can answer for sure what _ this means...
> Well, anyway you are welcome to ask!

----------


## Dimitri

> Oooooookaaaaaaaaay.  
> Зимою - это архаично-поэтическая форма слова Зимой

 Я сам могу иногда сказать "зимою" - никакая это не архаическая форма, не говори чушь

----------


## Ramil

Ты просто ахраично-поэтичная натура  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Это он у нас Бог - поэт!  ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Oooooookaaaaaaaaay.  
> Зимою - это архаично-поэтическая форма слова Зимой     Я сам могу иногда сказать "зимою" - никакая это не архаическая форма, не говори чушь

 Это архаическая форма, потому что она когда-то была единственною  :P  формою  :P  творительного падежа женского рода.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Ramil  Oooooookaaaaaaaaay.  
> Зимою - это архаично-поэтическая форма слова Зимой     Я сам могу иногда сказать "зимою" - никакая это не архаическая форма, не говори чушь   Это архаическая форма, потому что она когда-то была единственною  :P  формою  :P  творительного падежа женского рода.

 TATY's absolutley right! 
And it means "зимой", which is widely used today.

----------


## Ramil

Shouldn't we name this topic 
"NEVER ENDING THREAD 2" 
?

----------


## Rtyom

It will last until everyone in the world will know that "зимою" is "зимой". I am trying to get at you and use simpler explanations. Myabe someone else will make it clearer...   ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY        Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Ramil  Oooooookaaaaaaaaay.  
> Зимою - это архаично-поэтическая форма слова Зимой     Я сам могу иногда сказать "зимою" - никакая это не архаическая форма, не говори чушь   Это архаическая форма, потому что она когда-то была единственною  :P  формою  :P  творительного падежа женского рода.   TATY's absolutley right! 
> And it means "зимой", which is widely used today.

 Is my Russian correct though?

----------


## Rtyom

Yes, it's all right. Архаический sounds to me not good nevertheless. I'd say архаичный. But they mean the same.

----------


## TATY

> Yes, it's all right. Архаический sounds to me not good nevertheless. I'd say архаичный. But they mean the same.

 :P I just copied what Dima wrote. Maybe in Israel they say Архаический :P

----------


## Leof

Архаическою is more popular there!

----------


## JJ

> Я сам могу иногда сказать "зимою" - никакая это не архаическая форма, не говори чушь

 +1
просто "зимой" на 1 звук короче чем "зимою" - [зимойу], звук [у]просто редуцируется в разговорной речи.

----------


## basurero

Зимою - архаическая форма слова "зимой". Это архаичное слово, которое только Бог часто использует. Значит то же самое, что слово "зимой". 
Значит "во время зимы".

----------


## JJ

Ага. Тобою - ахаическая форма слова "тобой". Это архаичное слово, которое только Бог часто использует. Значит то же самое, что слово "тобой".
Значит "во время тебя".  ::

----------


## Оля

::   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

Неееее....всё не так! Я вспомнил вот что: _зимою_ значит _зимой_! Спорить здесь бесполезно, это вам говорит знаток таких вот сложных...терминов.   
Если вам интересно, то это всего лишь архаичная форма произношения. Но, надо отдать должное, _зимою_ звучит чуть поэтичнее.
Отсюда следует, что _зимой_ говорить не так этично.
Да что там, скажем прямо - это вообще не этично! _Зимою_ - не этично!
Летом - летом пожалуйста - говорите, сколько душе угодно! Летом звучит даже поэтичнее, чем _зимою_. Зимою помалкивайте. Летом говорите, сколько вам влезет! Влезет...хм, вероятно _влезет в уши_...Стало быть, _сколько в вас влезет_!
А вылезет изо рта...простите, выражаясь поэтичнее, из уст!
Собственно, да...мда, о чём это....Ну-да! Натурально! Отсюда мораль - Зимой ли, зимою - всё одно - следует ничего не говорить. А летом - летом можно орать хоть во всю глотку! как говориться, на всю Ивановскую! 
Подведём итог... 
Зимою никак нельзя сказать, ведь зимой говорить что-либо вообще срам!
Летом говорить можно, даже, если это и ни лето вовсе, а зима! Ну, сторого в этическом смысле слова, вы же меня понимаете...
Собственно...это...прямое и единственное разумное объяснение, которое здесь прозвучало...Так сказать, путь мысли эксперта..., светоч науки и знаний, озаривший непроглядный мрак векового варварства...
Собсвенно.... 
Собственно... 
Вы записывали? А то я сбился с мысли... 
АА! Да! Времена года!
как я уже, наверное, упомянул, Антонио Вивальди страдал астмой...особенно жарким летом...
И _зимою_!  
Я вижу, вас удивило, почему я сказал _зимою_, а не _зимой_
Дело в том, что это одно и тоже, сейчас я вам постараюсь объяснить......

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Leof, тебе диссертации надо писать  ::  Сказал два слова но воды налил на всю страницу )

----------


## Chuvak

> Неееее....всё не так! Я вспомнил вот что: _зимою_ значит _зимой_! Спорить здесь бесполезно, это вам говорит знаток таких вот сложных...терминов.   
> Если вам интересно, то это всего лишь архаичная форма произношения. Но, надо отдать должное, _зимою_ звучит чуть поэтичнее.
> Отсюда следует, что _зимой_ говорить не так этично.
> Да что там, скажем прямо - это вообще не этично! _Зимою_ - не этично!
> Летом - летом пожалуйста - говорите, сколько душе угодно! Летом звучит даже поэтичнее, чем _зимою_. Зимою помалкивайте. Летом говорите, сколько вам влезет! Влезет...хм, вероятно _влезет в уши_...Стало быть, _сколько в вас влезет_!
> А вылезет изо рта...простите, выражаясь поэтичнее, из уст!
> Собственно, да...мда, о чём это....Ну-да! Натурально! Отсюда мораль - Зимой ли, зимою - всё одно - следует ничего не говорить. А летом - летом можно орать хоть во всю глотку! как говориться, на всю Ивановскую! 
> Подведём итог... 
> Зимою никак нельзя сказать, ведь зимой говорить что-либо вообще срам!
> ...

 Ты хоть сам то понял что написал?   ::

----------


## Ramil

Афтар жжот! пейсшы истчо!

----------


## Leof

Браво! У вас чуткий ум - вы зрите в корень, ведь вы угадали тему моей первой диссертации - "О пользе воды в освоении лунной целины" 
Стало быть, объяснил я доходчиво - вот вам проверка на вскидку!
Ну-ка, скажите мне, к примеру, в чём состоит разница между такими на первый взгляд похожими, но, по-сути, диаметрально противоположными понятиями, как (я произнесу чётко, что бы сразу почувствовали разницу):
зимоЙ
зимоЮ 
так...повторю:
зимоЙ
зимоЮ
 Так - вижу - почувствовали...Ну, пожалуйте..ваша версия...
Откуда эта Ю?   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Оля

> Откуда эта Ю?

 ЭТА - фром Ю.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

А мне вот интересно: почему зимоЮ, но летоМ. Кто может сказать, почему нельзя говорить летоЮ?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> А мне вот интересно: почему зимоЮ, но летоМ. Кто может сказать, почему нельзя говорить летоЮ?

 Чтобы говорить "летою" лето должно быть женского рода и писаться как "лета".

----------


## Rtyom

Так ведь я же так и произношу: [лета], хотя пишу "лето".

----------


## adoc

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  А мне вот интересно: почему зимоЮ, но летоМ. Кто может сказать, почему нельзя говорить летоЮ?   Чтобы говорить "летою" лето должно быть женского рода и писаться как "лета".

 Оно так и пишется:  жду ответа, как соловей - лета

----------


## Leof

зимОЮ
веснОЮ
осеньЮ
летОМ 
зимОЙ
веснОЙ
ос...осеньЁЙ (осеньОЙ?)
лотОЙ 
Зимой и летой одной цветой? ЙОЛКА!

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Оно так и пишется: жду ответа, как соловей - лета

 В данном случае это родительный падеж! Сам же знаешь!

----------


## Оля

> Оно так и пишется: жду ответа, как соловей - лета
> 			
> 		  В данном случае это родительный падеж! Сам же знаешь!

 Да ладно???   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Честно.

----------


## Vadim84

Guys, you're all ignorant dilettantes! 
"Зимою" is an abbreviation which means "*З*абиваемый *И*ндюк *М*ожет *О*ткупиться *Ю*анем"   ::

----------


## TATY

Oi you!

----------


## Chuvak

> А мне вот интересно: почему зимоЮ, но летоМ. Кто может сказать, почему нельзя говорить летоЮ?

 На это может быть только одно объяснение - Потому что люди так не говорят. (Вообще сначала был придуман русский язык, а потом уже и правила (которые далеко не все объясняют), а не наоборот)  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  А мне вот интересно: почему зимоЮ, но летоМ. Кто может сказать, почему нельзя говорить летоЮ?   На это может быть только одно объяснение - Потому что люди так не говорят. (Вообще сначала был придуман русский язык, а потом уже и правила (которые далеко не все объясняют), а не наоборот)

 А может быть просто потому, что зима - женского рода, а лето - среднего?

----------


## Rtyom

Сексизм!

----------


## Vadim84

> Сексизм!

 It's more correct to say "дискриминация по половому признаку", professor Rtyom :P   ::

----------


## Leof

Зимою и зимой - это одно и тоже!
Не уходите от темы!

----------


## Ramil

Все, кто пишет в эту нитку, всё больше и больше начинают мне напоминать кащенитов. Будьте осторожны, это заразная болезнь. "Превед" сюда уже проник, а это первый симптом.  ::  
PS: Зимою = зимой why can't you all understand that?

----------


## Leof

кто такие кащениты? Секта кащеепоклонников? Кащей Бессмертный их божество? 
Я бы поспорил, что зимою не тоже, что и зимой!
По-мне, так это просто очевидно!
Зимою = зимой! Равно! Тождественно!
Почему все здесь пытаются убедить друг-друга в обратном??

----------


## Ramil

> кто такие кащениты? Секта кащеепоклонников? Кащей Бессмертный их божество? 
> Я бы поспорил, что зимою не тоже, что и зимой!
> По-мне, так это просто очевидно!
> Зимою = зимой! Равно! Тождественно!
> Почему все здесь пытаются убедить друг-друга в обратном??

  Поищи по Гуглу 
Еще можешь поискать SKL или SU.KASHENKO.LOCAL.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Сексизм!   It's more correct to say "дискриминация по половому признаку", professor Rtyom :P

 My remark was at the type of the word.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Все, кто пишет в эту нитку, всё больше и больше начинают мне напоминать кащенитов. Будьте осторожны, это заразная болезнь. "Превед" сюда уже проник, а это первый симптом.  
> PS: Зимою = зимой why can't you all understand that?

 I guess I was the first to infect ya with the  Russian "wasssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup" here.

----------


## Ramil

> I guess I was the first to infect ya with the  Russian "wasssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup" here.

 I've been infected much earlier than I came here.
I thought wassup will never find me here. I was dead wrong.

----------


## Rtyom

For those who were afraid to say that they still don't understand!

----------


## Ramil

We're breathlessly anticipating your video now.

----------


## Rtyom

Unfortunately for you I have no camera.

----------


## Leof

Молодец, Артём!

----------


## Vadim84

Это тот самый сексизм, Артём!  ::  
Почему ты обращаешься к форумчанам словом "парни"?!!   ::   
P.S. Этот тред, видимо, будет жить, пока его не закроют модеры или админ. Наш новичок Kirschtorte открыл консервную банку червей  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Это тот самый сексизм, Артём!  
> Почему ты обращаешься к форумчанам словом "парни"?!!    
> P.S. Этот тред, видимо, будет жить, пока его не закроют модеры или админ. Наш новичок Kirschtorte открыл консервную банку червей

 Самое дурацкое, что я никак не могу понять, почему один невинный, казалось бы, вопрос спровоцировал лавину кащенизма. 
Мысль о провокации отметаем как недостойную... И что остаётся? Жидомассонский заговор или фазы Луны.
А может быть у людей от жары просто плавятся мозги.

----------


## Ramil

> Я читаю Приключения барона Мюнхаузена (я новичок). "Дело было зимою." что является  *зимою* по-английски?  
> -спасибо

  

> WINTER 
> It happened in Winter

 That appeared to be the end... 
Then...   

> "Зимою" - это то же самое, что "зимой". 
> Со мною = со мной
> Идти своей дор*о*гою = идти своей дор*о*гой 
> и т.д. 
> То же самое с прилагательными (с*и*ней = с*и*нею).

  

> That makes sense, gracias.  
> --Большое спасибо, Оля + Vadim84--

 This was the last chance. 
We've missed that:  

> -ою is the archaic, now poetic feminine instrumental ending.

  

> Зимою is archaic Зимой (in winter).
> And poetic as well.

 So whom to blame? Оля, TATY or Vincent Tailors?  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Это тот самый сексизм, Артём!  
> Почему ты обращаешься к форумчанам словом "парни"?!!    
> P.S. Этот тред, видимо, будет жить, пока его не закроют модеры или админ. Наш новичок Kirschtorte открыл консервную банку червей

 Хорошо, я исправлюсь и в следующий раз запишу политкорректно!   ::   :P   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> So whom to blame? Оля, TATY or Vincent Tailors?

 blame Canada 
(c) Kamion

----------


## Ramil

That doesn't demean the fact that зимою=зимой.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

я ни панимаю што ти гавариш Ртём, можиш на англиском? зимою == зимой???

----------


## basurero

Wow! Я понял каждое слово этой записи! Я горжусь собой.  ::

----------


## Оля

Rtyom, надо переписать. Заменить слово "парни" на "девчонки"...   ::

----------


## Ramil

Девочки, не ссорьтесь  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Я думал, девчонки поняли?   ::

----------


## Оля

> Я думал, девчонки поняли?

 Про зиму?   ::   Нет, конечно!   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

Тём, может, ты запишешь это ещё раз? Специально для представительниц прекрасного пола. А то всем мужчином наконец стало в домёк, что зимою это зимой. Что же, женщины так и не узнают всю правду??  ::

----------


## basurero

> Я читаю Приключения барона Мюнхаузена (я новичок). "Дело было зимою." что является  *зимою* по-английски?  
> -спасибо

 That's a good question Kirschtorte. 
Зимою means exactly the same thing as зимой. It's just an old fashioned form that is often used in songs and poetry because it sounds poetic. 
Hope that helps.   ::

----------


## Ramil

Чукчу и обезьяну поместили на необитаемый остров.
Через год обнаружили, что у чукчи огромные уши, а у обезьяны большая шишка на лбу. Решили понаблюдать:
Чукча идёт впереди, оттопыривает руками уши и спрашивает:
-Сего шумит-та? 
Обезьяна, в отчаяньи бьёт себя по лбу:
-ВОДОПАД!   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Чукчу и обезьяну поместили на необитаемый остров.
> Через год обнаружили, что у чукчи огромные уши, а у обезьяны большая шишка на лбу. Решили понаблюдать:
> Чукча идёт впереди, оттопыривает руками уши и спрашивает:
> -Сего шумит-та? 
> Обезьяна, в отчаяньи бьёт себя по лбу:
> -ВОДОПАД!

 Как это связано с зимоЮ?

----------


## Rtyom

Оля, Leof, я что-нибудь придумаю, чтобы помочь всем!

----------


## Leof

Артём!!
Спасибо!!    и ,пожалуйста, упомяни где-нибудь с краешку записи, что зимою это зимой! 
Спасибо, Тём!  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I was by chance reading some poems of П. Вяземский and came across a very strange word... The name of the poem was "Царскосельский сад зимою" 
WTF?!? Shouldn't it be зимой, as in "during the winter"??? is this some weird dative-instrumental case morph? Please help! Thanks!!!

----------


## Theodor

> I was by chance reading some poems of П. Вяземский and came across a very strange word... The name of the poem was "Царскосельский сад зимою" 
> WTF?!? Shouldn't it be зимой, as in "during the winter"??? is this some weird dative-instrumental case morph? Please help! Thanks!!!

 If you change "зимой" to "зимою", it will be have same meaning. 
"Царскосельский сад зимою/(зимой)" can be understood as well as " during the winter ", and "at the winter". But it has no any sence for russian people, because this phrase has no context.

----------


## Ramil

You all are in error: зимою = зи мою. (Zi wash)

----------


## Оля

А Зи - это ОН или ОНА?..  ::

----------


## Ramil

Зимой = Зи мой (ты должен мыть Зи)
Зимою = Зи мою (я уже мою Зи) 
The question is who or what is Zi?

----------


## Rtyom

It's simple. If зимою=зимой, then зи мою = зи мой. Hence, Зи is a male.

----------


## Leof

мне видится, что зи, помимо прочего - не имя собственное, потому что пишется с маленькой буквы.

----------


## Ramil

> мне видется, что зи, помимо прочего - не имя собственное, потому что пишется с маленькой буквы.

 В написании могли и ошибиться. Ты ниточку полистай - очень много пишут с заглавной буквы. Кстати имя топика набрано целиком заглавными буквами, так что ЗИМОЮ - скорее всего аббревиатура.

----------


## Theodor

What does Yandex know about "зи"? http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=что%20такое%20"зи"?

----------


## Оля

> мне видится, что зи, помимо прочего - не имя собственное, потому что пишется с маленькой буквы.

 Нууу, тогда мыть неинтересно...   ::

----------


## Vadim84

> it will be have same meaning.

 Nonsense. The right version is "it will have the same meaning." 
"at the winter" is nonsense as well, "in the winter" is fine.   

> But it has no any sence for russian people

 But it doesn't make any sense to the Russian people.   

> You all are in error

 Wrong word order. Should be "You are all in error." 
That's all for now  ::

----------


## DDT

> You all are in error
> 			
> 		  Wrong word order. Should be "You are all in error." 
> That's all for now

 Actually, you can say that both ways.

----------


## Theodor

> it will be have same meaning.
> 			
> 		  Nonsense. The right version is "it will have the same meaning." 
> "at the winter" is nonsense as well, "in the winter" is fine. 
> [quote:vukhtu80]But it has no any sence for russian people

 But it doesn't make any sense to the Russian people.   

> You all are in error

 Wrong word order. Should be "You are all in error." 
That's all for now  :: [/quote:vukhtu80]
Thank you.

----------


## Layne

> Originally Posted by Vadim84      
> 			
> 				You all are in error
> 			
> 		  Wrong word order. Should be "You are all in error." 
> That's all for now    Actually, you can say that both ways.

 DDT is right, but in Texas you could also say "All y'all are wrong!"

----------


## Leof

Друзья и коллеги! Я предлагаю новую оригинальную концепцию!  зимою....     не равно зимой!!!  
А?! 
Каково а?!  _Ай-да Пушкин, ай-да сукин сын!_ 
Смело! Согласен, но предлогаю всё же обсудить!

----------


## Rtyom

Эй, придержи-ка ты коней... 
Ты хочешь совсем запутать? Девчонки-то ещё не поняли!.. Они ждут моего объяснения. А я всё думаю, как доступнее это изложить...   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а по-английски можно?

----------


## Leof

зимою is not the same as зимой!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> зимою is not the same as зимой!

  да ладно! 
когда же мы закончим эту тему!?!?? 
А зимуй также как зимую?

----------


## Theodor

> Originally Posted by Leof  зимою is not the same as зимой!    да ладно! 
> когда же мы закончим эту тему!?!?? 
> А зимуй также как зимую?

 No! "зимуй" and "зимую" are verbs, and they have different meaning.
Зимуй - приказ (заставляют зимовать) (You shall live in the winter).
Зимую - зимовать в продленной форме. (I live during the winter).

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie        Originally Posted by Leof  зимою is not the same as зимой!    да ладно! 
> когда же мы закончим эту тему!?!?? 
> А зимуй также как зимую?   No! "зимуй" and "зимую" are verbs, and they have different meaning.
> Зимуй - приказ (заставляют зимовать) (You shall live in the winter).
> Зимую - зимовать в продленной форме. (I live during the winter).

 Wrong!!! 
Зимуй - Winter (the imperative, i.e. I order/advise/ask you to winter)
Зимую - "I winter" or "I'm wintering" depending on the context.   

> зимою is not the same as зимой!

 Of course, it's not! 
While ЗИМОЮ = Забиваемый Индюк Может Откупиться Юанем (as I already told you), ЗИМОЙ = Забиваемый Индюк Может Откупиться Йеной  ::

----------


## shadow1

> Originally Posted by DDT        Originally Posted by Vadim84      
> 			
> 				You all are in error
> 			
> 		  Wrong word order. Should be "You are all in error." 
> That's all for now    Actually, you can say that both ways.   DDT is right, but in Texas you could also say "All y'all are wrong!"

 I think there is a subtle (maybe insignificant) difference.
You all are in error - implies I am right and everyone else is wrong
You are all in error - general statement that everybody is wrong and possibly myself.

----------


## shadow1

> Зимуй - Winter (the imperative, i.e. I order/advise/ask you to winter)
> Зимую - "I winter" or "I'm wintering" depending on the context.

 This does not make sense to me, winter is a noun.   ::

----------


## Leof

_Я зимую в лесу_ - в охотничем домике.
Уже поздно возвращаться - дороги замело. _Зимуй здесь_. 
here it means _I spent the winter in the forest_
and _stay here_ (for all winter).

----------


## Оля

Плавно переходят на английский...   ::  
Становится вообще ничего непонятно!!!   ::   
Еще вопрос, простите, если глупый: о = у?   ::   ::

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by Vadim84  Зимуй - Winter (the imperative, i.e. I order/advise/ask you to winter)
> Зимую - "I winter" or "I'm wintering" depending on the context.   This does not make sense to me, winter is a noun.

 Then you should just look up the word in any dictionary and find out that: 
to winter = to spend the winter  ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Vadim84  Зимуй - Winter (the imperative, i.e. I order/advise/ask you to winter)
> Зимую - "I winter" or "I'm wintering" depending on the context.   This does not make sense to me, winter is a noun.

 As the previous poster said. 
To winter = to spend winter 
To summer is actually quite common. 
I summer in the Algarve. 
It makes you sound a bit upper class though and snooty. 
Winter is a noun? Yes, but what about "The winter snow". Most nouns in English are also adjectives. And, as mentioned above, winter is also a verb.

----------


## Rtyom

Зима, зимы, зиме, зиму...
Сижу, склонения зубрю.
Зиму, зимой, опять зиме...
Как надоело это мне!
Все эти "зимы", хоть убей,
Не уложить в башке моей! 
А давеча себе во вред
Набрёл на настоящий бред!
Какой-то автор сгоряча
Рубить решил слова сплеча:
Коверкает, туманные значенья придаёт,
Так пишет - фиг кто его поймёт. 
И вот в строке одной герой
Вдруг произносит... "Эй, постой!
Ответь-ка на вопрос, возможно,  непростой...
"Зимою" - сие что означает?
Его никто вокруг не понимает!
Как ни пытайся, всё одна беда... 
Зима - ведь время года, холода,
И сильный снег, и скользкий лёд,
У дворников сезон забот...
Я знаю, есть "зимы", "зиме", зиму",
"Зимой" - склоненья эти я пойму..." 
"Ах, эта форма архаична!
Сейчас "зимой" она привычна.
А раньше говорили так."
Подумал я, герой - дурак!
Ведь я, не помня все склоненья,
Способен был ответить без сомненья. 
О, блин! Ну что со мною?
Зима = зимой = зимою!

----------


## Оля

> Зима = зимой = зимою!

   ::   ::   
Ну а как же насчет о = у???
Зим*о*ю = зим*у*ю или нет??????????

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Зима = зимой = зимою!       
> Ну а как же насчет о = у???
> Зим*о*ю = зим*у*ю или нет??????????

 Олечка, прости, но в строчку не уместилось...    ::   ::    P.S. За строкой: ...= зимую. Это уж так повелось. Тут научного объяснения не найти!

----------


## Theodor

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Зима = зимой = зимою!       
> Ну а как же насчет о = у???
> Зим*о*ю = зим*у*ю или нет??????????

 Нет! Зимою - это существительное, а зимую - глагол в продленной форме.

----------


## basurero

Я подумал, что вы шутите, а потом я посмотрел в словарь и, как и странно, такое слово существует!  ::    

> I think there is a subtle (maybe insignificant) difference.
> You all are in error - implies I am right and everyone else is wrong
> You are all in error - general statement that everybody is wrong and possibly myself.

 How does the second one imply that the speaker is also possibly in error??? "You" does not refer to oneself.

----------


## TATY

> Я подумал, что вы шутите, а потом я посмотрел в словарь и, как и странно, такое слово существует!         Originally Posted by shadow1  I think there is a subtle (maybe insignificant) difference.
> You all are in error - implies I am right and everyone else is wrong
> You are all in error - general statement that everybody is wrong and possibly myself.   How does the second one imply that the speaker is also possibly in error??? "You" does not refer to oneself.

 No. 2 is more common. Number one just further stresses 'all'.

----------


## Leof

Тёма! Ты - поэт!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Тёма! Ты - поэт!

 Да нет, я просто люблю креативность...

----------


## Leof

значит, твой аватар это эмблема креактора!   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Leof  Тёма! Ты - поэт!    Да нет, я просто люблю креативность...

 Поэт - не поэт, а стихи пис*а*ть можешь!    ::     ::   Креативность уже русское слово.   ::

----------


## BabaYaga

> значит, твой аватар это эмблема креактора!

 Aaaaaaaaaaaargh!!!!!  ::   
Rtyommeke - now make a запись of your poem in a low, sweet voice..... and THEN the girls will understand!!!   ::   ::       
PS: this is probably the craziest thread on this board.

----------


## Leof

No, it's not  ::

----------


## BabaYaga

> No, it's not

   ::      By God's Fish, you guys make me laugh so much! I love this place!!!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Let me join your nice company:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

Последние новости, которые я слышал:  _Зимою=зимой!_ - космическое агентство NASA сообщает, что эта аксиома была записана лазером на золотом диске вместе со строением ДНК, формулой E=MC2 и другой важной информацией о людях и Земле и запущена в бескрайний космический полёт для встречи с инопланетными цивилизациями.  
Зимой=зимою! - эту тему в своём выступлении перед сенаторами затронул Дж.Буш, и подтвердил, что политика США в этом вопросе останется неизменной! В ответ на его заявление с нотой протеста выступило посольство Марокко, послы которого требуют ясно и чётко определить признаки наступления зимы в их регионе! Жаркие споры по этому вопросу привели к охолождению в отношениях правительства обеих держав; горячий конфликт, возникший на почве заморозки американских счетов марокканских финиковых магнатов вызвал падение курса доллара США к марокканскому финику. 
Зимою=зимой! - к такому выводу пришли учёные многих стран, которые работают над расшифровкой т.н. кода Да Винчи. По словам авторитетных экспертов, именно этот тезис великий учёный итальянского Возрождения зашифровал в одном из своих дневников. Учёные убеждены, что раскрытие этого секрета прольёт свет на многие другие тайны прославленного гения. И, по сообщению журнала Sciense , этот основополагающий принцип заложен в конструкции таких величайших памятников достижений строительной мысли людей, как Стоунхендж в Великобритании и Великие Пирамиды в Гизе в Египте!

----------


## Оля

> Последние новости, которые я слышал:  *Зимою=зимой!* - космическое агентство NASA сообщает, что эта аксиома была записана лазером на золотом диске вместе со строением ДНК, формулой E=MC2 и другой важной информацией о людях и Земле и запущена в бескрайний космический полёт для встречи с инопланетными цивилизациями.   *Зимой=зимою!* - эту тему в своём выступлении перед сенаторами затронул Дж.Буш, и подтвердил, что политика США в этом вопросе останется неизменной! В ответ на его заявление с нотой протеста выступило посольство Марокко, послы которого требуют ясно и чётко определить признаки наступления зимы в их регионе! Жаркие споры по этому вопросу привели к охолождению в отношениях правительства обеих держав; горячий конфликт, возникший на почве заморозки американских счетов марокканских финиковых магнатов вызвал падение курса доллара США к марокканскому финику.  *Зимою=зимой!* - к такому выводу пришли учёные многих стран, которые работают над расшифровкой т.н. кода Да Винчи. По словам авторитетных экспертов, именно этот тезис великий учёный итальянского Возрождения зашифровал в одном из своих дневников. Учёные убеждены, что раскрытие этого секрета прольёт свет на многие другие тайны прославленного гения. И, по сообщению журнала Sciense , этот основополагающий принцип заложен в конструкции таких величайших памятников достижений строительной мысли людей, как Стоунхендж в Великобритании и Великие Пирамиды в Гизе в Египте!

 Так ты говоришь о _двух разных_ тезисах или просто все время путаешься в написании (я без претензий, а формула действительно сложная...)? У тебя даже в подписи, по-моему, неправильный вариант.   ::   Хотя, возможно, я ошибаюсь.

----------


## Rtyom

Leof, я поражён!   ::  Пиши ещё!!!   ::   ::   ::   
З.Ы. Как хорошо, что всё подтверждается на практике! Ура архаичной зиме!

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Leof  Последние новости, которые я слышал:  *Зимою=зимой!* - космическое агентство NASA сообщает, что эта аксиома была записана лазером на золотом диске вместе со строением ДНК, формулой E=MC2 и другой важной информацией о людях и Земле и запущена в бескрайний космический полёт для встречи с инопланетными цивилизациями.   *Зимой=зимою!* - эту тему в своём выступлении перед сенаторами затронул Дж.Буш, и подтвердил, что политика США в этом вопросе останется неизменной! В ответ на его заявление с нотой протеста выступило посольство Марокко, послы которого требуют ясно и чётко определить признаки наступления зимы в их регионе! Жаркие споры по этому вопросу привели к охолождению в отношениях правительства обеих держав; горячий конфликт, возникший на почве заморозки американских счетов марокканских финиковых магнатов вызвал падение курса доллара США к марокканскому финику.  *Зимою=зимой!* - к такому выводу пришли учёные многих стран, которые работают над расшифровкой т.н. кода Да Винчи. По словам авторитетных экспертов, именно этот тезис великий учёный итальянского Возрождения зашифровал в одном из своих дневников. Учёные убеждены, что раскрытие этого секрета прольёт свет на многие другие тайны прославленного гения. И, по сообщению журнала Sciense , этот основополагающий принцип заложен в конструкции таких величайших памятников достижений строительной мысли людей, как Стоунхендж в Великобритании и Великие Пирамиды в Гизе в Египте!   Так ты говоришь о _двух разных_ тезисах или просто все время путаешься в написании (я без претензий, а формула действительно сложная...)? У тебя даже в подписи, по-моему, неправильный вариант.    Хотя, возможно, я ошибаюсь.

 Насколько я знаю - учёные ещё не вывели безукоризненную формулу, которая работает всегда и везде. Требуются разные концентрации _зимою_ и _зимой_ в составе атмосфер на разных планетах. Да и на Земле, кажется, только знак равенства удерживает в равновесии эти две полярных (!) сущности.

----------


## Ramil

Суждение решительно заполняет из ряда вон выходящий интеллект, ломая рамки привычных представлений. Отношение к современности творит интеллект, изменяя привычную реальность. Исчисление предикатов, следовательно, амбивалентно творит интеллект, tertium nоn datur. Отвечая на вопрос о взаимоотношении идеального ли и материального ци, Дай Чжень заявлял, что апперцепция рассматривается дуализм, однако Зигварт считал критерием истинности необходимость и общезначимость, для которых нет никакой опоры в объективном мире.  
Отвечая на вопрос о взаимоотношении идеального ли и материального ци, Дай Чжень заявлял, что конфликт философски рефлектирует предмет деятельности, при этом буквы А, В, I, О символизируют соответственно общеутвердительное, общеотрицательное, частноутвердительное и частноотрицательное суждения. Язык образов, следовательно, творит примитивный закон внешнего мира, учитывая опасность, которую представляли собой писания Дюринга для не окрепшего еще немецкого рабочего движения. Можно предположить, что локаята заполняет интеллект, однако Зигварт считал критерием истинности необходимость и общезначимость, для которых нет никакой опоры в объективном мире. Философия транспонирует неоднозначный дедуктивный метод, изменяя привычную реальность. Свобода, конечно, естественно контролирует катарсис, изменяя привычную реальность.  
Катарсис понимает под собой структурализм, ломая рамки привычных представлений. Современная критика подрывает онтологический гравитационный парадокс, хотя в официозе принято обратное. Гравитационный парадокс, следовательно, осмысленно контролирует язык образов, изменяя привычную реальность. Гедонизм раскладывает на элементы язык образов, при этом буквы А, В, I, О символизируют соответственно общеутвердительное, общеотрицательное, частноутвердительное и частноотрицательное суждения. Катарсис индуктивно оспособляет естественный закон исключённого третьего, изменяя привычную реальность. Аксиома силлогизма вырождена.

----------


## Vadim84

> Насколько я знаю - учёные ещё не вывели безукоризненную формулу, которая работает всегда и *в везде*.

 А теперь объясни нам, Артём, что такое "везда" :P

----------


## Leof

да да, я тоже так считаю. Оль, написание это вещь субъективная. В моей семье всегда говорили, что зимой. Однако, мне не редко приходится слышать совсем противоположное: что зимою. Вобщем, оба тезиса неопровержимы, так как и не доказуемы. Я не вижу разницы и, наверное, ничего страшного, если говорить и так и эдак. 
Тём! Я ссылку одну по зиме куда-то потерял! Найду - сразу сообщу! Там про зиму в санскрите и тибетской письмености. 
PS: Рамиль, а я бы поспорил насчёт общеутвердительного и частноотрицательного! Но, должен заметить, твои выводы производят впечатление!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Насколько я знаю - учёные ещё не вывели безукоризненную формулу, которая работает всегда и *в везде*.
> 			
> 		  А теперь объясни нам, Артём, что такое "везда" :P

 Corrected.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Тём! Я ссылку одну по зиме куда-то потерял! Найду - сразу сообщу! Там про зиму в санскрите и тибетской письмености.

 Неужели люди так рано задумывались над этой фундаментальной проблемой?   ::     

> PS: Рамиль, а я бы поспорил насчёт общеутвердительного и частноотрицательного! Но, должен заметить, твои выводы производят впечатление!

 С генератором рефератов на "Яндексе" не поспоришь.  ::

----------


## Leof

Ладно, Тём, кого ты обманываешь, на тебя, ведь, Рамиль тоже впечатление произвёл! Мне бы его круго..  ::   круго  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   зор  :: !!

----------


## Оля

> Оль, написание это вещь субъективная. В моей семье всегда говорили, что зимой. Однако, мне не редко приходится слышать совсем противоположное: что зимою.

 Да не.   ::  Ты не совсем понял. Дело в том, что ты пишешь то "зим*ой*=зим*ою*", то... "зим*ою*=зим*ой*"! Что, согласись, далеко не одно и то же.  ::

----------


## Leof

так, я же и объясняю, что мои все говорят зимой(=зимою), хотя бабушка часто говорит по-другому, но она у меня ровесница ВОСР 1917 года и даже неграмотная. Я думаю, что зимою - немного,...архаичнее что-ли.

----------


## Ramil

Всё зависит от контекста разговора. Иногда уместнее употребить зимою, однако, в большинстве случаев можно говорить зимой, без заззрения совести. Хотя, конечно, если употреблять зимою, могут подумать, что ты приехал из деревни. Всё-таки, зимой более правильнее употреблять в разговорной речи, нежели зимою, но оба этих слова имеют один и тот же смысл и оба взаимозаменяемы. Зимой=зимою.

----------


## Vadim84

Оля, что ты делала на уроках математики? :P  От перестановки мест слагаемых сумма не меняется  ::

----------


## Rtyom

А кто их слагает?   ::   Вадим, ты меня удивляешь, что глаза вылезают.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Оля, что ты делала на уроках математики? :P

 У меня по математике всегда ДВОЙКИ были!!   ::   ::   ::  
P.S. Действительно, при чем тут слагаемые?   ::   Наверное, у тебя тоже были двойки  :P   ::

----------


## Vadim84

Тьфу блин... из другой оперы  ::  
Ну ладно, какая разница, пусть будет так:  От перестановки мест противоположных частей уравнения смысл уравнения не меняется   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Тьфу блин... из другой оперы  
> Ну ладно, какая разница, пусть будет так:  От перестановки мест противоположных частей уравнения смысл уравнения не меняется

 
"Коммунизм есть советская власть плюс электрификация всей страны" (с) В.И. Ульянов-Ленин 
Таким образом:
К = коммунизм
СВ = советская власть
ЭВС = электрификация всей страны 
К = СВ + ЭВС 
Следует ли отсюда, что:
СВ = К - ЭВС
Советская власть = Коммунизм - Электрификация всей страны? 
ЭВС = К - СВ
Электрификация всей страны = Коммунизм - Советская Власть?

----------


## Rtyom

Это же из области логики. Если a = b, то b = a.

----------


## Leof

это не уравнение, а тождество...

----------


## Leof

просто пришло в голову -
зимою...равно зимой

----------


## Оля

> просто пришло в голову -
> зимою...равно зимой

 Да... классика всегда современна..  ::

----------


## Leof

Оль, а кто это? Это не у Толстого было? Там кто-то чего-то...А! - нет, то Война и Мир называлось...

----------


## basurero

Я не понимаю. Что такое "зимою"?

----------


## Vadim84

> Я не понимаю. Что такое "зимою"?

 Это такое ругательное слово, которое всякие невежи и невежды постоянно упоминают всуе  ::

----------


## Leof

Вадим, кончай прикалываться, здесь серьёзные люди наш родной язык изучают! *basurero*, запоминай - зимо*ю* это то же, что и зимо*й*, но немного устаревшая, архаичная что ли форма...

----------


## BabaYaga

> ...здесь серьёзные люди...

   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::    
Где?

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by Leof  ...здесь серьёзные люди...            
> Где?

 Здесь.   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TATY

Зимою = Зимой

----------


## Оля

> Зимою = Зимой

 С пробелами?

----------


## TATY

Оля является серьёзною девочкою.

----------


## Оля

> Оля является серьёзною девочкою.

 Я валяюсь   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

Оля, ты серьёзно валяешься?  ::     ::   :P   ::   ::

----------


## Оля

> Оля, ты серьёзно валяешься?

 Это софизм.   ::

----------


## Leof

нет, это левизм  :P   ::

----------


## basurero

Аххх, эта тема слишком длинна уж!  Когда же закончится? Никогда? Разве это настоящая бесконечная тема? 
Интересно, тридцать страницей ничего!   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

> Аххх, эта тема слишком _уж_ длинна!  Когда же (она) закончится? Никогда? Разве это настоящая бесконечная тема? 
> Интересно, тридцать страницей ничего!(?thirteen pages about nothing? then: тринадцать страниц (- и все) ни о чём!)

 Your Russian is getting stronger and stronger every day *basurero*!! Very well done!  ::  
ty Vdm!  ::

----------


## basurero

На днях после того, как я исправил одно из твоих сообщений, я было сказал тебе то же самое относительно твоего английского, но я забыл.   
Каждый день, число ошибок в твоих сообщениях уменьшается. Скорее всего, другие пользователи тоже замечают это удивительное явление...

----------


## Оля

> На днях после того, как я исправил одно из твоих сообщений, я было хотел сказать тебе то же самое относительно твоего английского, но я забыл. 
> Каждый день_ число ошибок в твоих сообщениях уменьшается. Скорее всего, другие пользователи тоже замечают это удивительное явление...

 Better: "я хотел было сказать..."

----------


## Vadim84

> Аххх, эта тема слишком _уж_ длинна!  Когда же (она) закончится? Никогда? Разве это настоящая бесконечная тема? 
> Интересно, тридцать страницей ничего!(?thirteen pages about nothing? then: тринадцать страниц (- и все) ни о чём!)
> 			
> 		  Your Russian is getting stronger and stronger every day *basurero*!! Very well done!

 I second it.
Preparing to become a New Zealand spy in Russia, huh, Basurero?

----------


## basurero

> Preparing to become a New Zealand spy in Russia, huh, Basurero?

 НЕТ! Why would I EVER want to do that.... he he he 
Btw: "gets stronger and stronger..." also sounds good, although it would probably be more common to use the phrase suggested by Vadim84.

----------


## Leof

Старожилы говорят, что зимою всегда холодней, чем зимой!

----------


## mekko

Which cases are зимою?

----------


## Guin

> Which cases are зимою?

 Instrumental   ::

----------


## Оля

> Which cases are зимою?

 Давайте подумаем все вместе!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

::

----------


## Rtyom

> 

 What!? Are you not happie?   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by mekko  Which cases are зимою?   Instrumental

 How do you know?

----------


## Оля

> Instrumental     How do you know?

 Just similar to instrumental... What other, if it's not instrumental? I think it could be only instrumental, so Guin is right. Most likely.

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by Rtyom     
> 			
> 				Instrumental     How do you know?   Just similar to instrumental... What other, if it's not instrumental? I think it could be only instrumental, so Guin is right. Most likely.

 Some dictionaries say that the words kinda "зимой", "зимою" are not nouns at all, but adverbs. But I think that it isn't quite correct.

----------


## Оля

> Some dictionaries say that the words kinda "зимой", "зимою" are not nouns at all, but adverbs.

 Oh really??   :: 
Thank God I don't learn Russian...   ::  Very hard language, I think.

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by Leof     What!? Are you not happie?

 (от удивления падает с броневика): what is "happie"  ::   ::   ::

----------


## chaika

A lot of people have trouble with the instrumental endings we see here in зимой. That's why some inventive Russian soul many hundreds of years ago created the alternative with ю. You all know what musical instruments are, right? Well, right here we see a stick I and a drum O to remind you what case it is. INSTRUMENTAL! =:^0 
Осенью в г. Чапел-Хилле,
Падают листья. 
Очаровательная радуга цветов.

----------


## Leof

> Осенью в г. Чапел-Хилле,
> Падают листья. 
> Очаровательная радуга цветов.

 write that that way  Осень в г. Чапел-Хилле,/.
Падают листья. 
Очаровательная радуга цветов. 
And *Rtieom*! I am certainlie a_ happie one_  ::

----------


## Friendy

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Leof     What!? Are you not happie?     (от удивления падает с броневика): what is "happie"

 happie = happy hippie  ::

----------


## Rtyom

You know what! Yesterday some dude came up to me and asked, "You know what!" 
Me, "What?" 
Him, " Prob'ly I'll be a damn'd asshat in your book but there's a thing I still can't take a hold of." 
And me, "What's it?" 
And him, "It's a grammar thing... Really, I don't know how to put it..."  
"Don't worry and relax pal. I'm used to listening to so many freakin' questions that I lost my last hair on my *ss, so the world's in your hand!" 
"Maybe you've heard of this. I know how you decline  "лето", "зима"... But I came across the phrase "Холодною зимнею порою" which, I guess, means "During the cold winter-time." The thing is, I've never seen this strange "-ю" in the end. What does it mean?" 
*very deep and cool you-are-fucking-asshat-how-dare-were-you-to-be-born-to-this-world SIGH* 
"Hm. Man, Archaic Winter is the only phenomenon in the Russing language you don't need brains to figure out. ЗИМОЮ=ЗИМОЙ".

----------


## charlestonian

> You know what! Yesterday some dude came up to me and asked, "You know what!" 
> Me, "What?" 
> Him, " Prob'ly I'll be a damn'd asshat in your book but there's a thing I still can't take a hold of." 
> And me, "What's it?" 
> And him, "It's a grammar thing... Really, I don't know how to put it..."  
> "Don't worry and relax pal. I'm used to listening to so many freakin' questions that I lost my last hair on my *ss, so the world's in your hand!" 
> "Maybe you've heard of this. I know how you decline  "лето", "зима"... But I came across the phrase "Холодною зимнею порою" which, I guess, means "During the cold winter-time." The thing is, I've never seen this strange "-ю" in the end. What does it mean?" 
> *very deep and cool you-are-@@@@-asshat-how-dare-were-you-to-be-born-to-this-world SIGH* 
> "Hm. Man, Archaic Winter is the only phenomenon in the Russing language you don't need brains to figure out. ЗИМОЮ=ЗИМОЙ".

 Say what?????  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Just like this. Any specific questions?   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

You lose *ss-hairs?  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> You lose *ss-hairs?

 And that's why your eyes pop out??????????!!!!!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Usually the male hair-loss is restricted to the cranium, but I might be wrong...

----------

